# 100gpd filmtec membrane reverse osmosis



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

~ $43 total shipped. Perfect price. don't forget you need compatible flow restrictor

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100GPD-FILM...d=100040&prg=1011&rk=2&rkt=2&sd=200496636680&

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## crab (Jul 7, 2013)

Nice found!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

sig said:


> ~ $43 total shipped. Perfect price. don't forget you need compatible flow restrictor
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100GPD-FILM...d=100040&prg=1011&rk=2&rkt=2&sd=200496636680&


How does that flow restrictor work?

Right now I have a 75GPD 4-stage. if i want to buy this membrane, do i only have to change the flow restrictor to 100GPD rating? (and the filters stay the same)


----------



## crab (Jul 7, 2013)

Is there any expiry date for membrane?


----------



## crab (Jul 7, 2013)

PACMAN said:


> How does that flow restrictor work?
> 
> Right now I have a 75GPD 4-stage. if i want to buy this membrane, do i only have to change the flow restrictor to 100GPD rating? (and the filters stay the same)


Probably yes, I will switch to this one with a build in flush bypass: http://www.maxwaterflow.com/Flow-Re...build-in-Manual-flush-bypass-knob-_p_301.html


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> How does that flow restrictor work?
> 
> Right now I have a 75GPD 4-stage. if i want to buy this membrane, do i only have to change the flow restrictor to 100GPD rating? (and the filters stay the same)


probably you will be OK, since there is a range. you can always try before spending money
everything the same. are sure you have restrictor? it looks like this and should be installed on the output of the dirty water, inside the hose

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/adva...g1t7b237oj9p1&search_in_description=1&x=0&y=0

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

